# gains platued, up carbs?



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys

i had my diet all done and gained 2lbs each week on last cycle, towards the end i had started to platue off obv not compoleatly but say 3lbs every 2 weeks. so post cycle i upped slightly now i am just maintining and about to start next cycle.

should i up all food slightly to keep the marco % the same, as i was on 30/30/40 in favour of fats. or should i up carbs?

im adding in cardio this time so will obv need more but opinions?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

my diet is

1- 100g oats, 35g protien, 300ml milk. 15g olive oil

2- 75g rice, 200g chiken, 25g olive oil

3- 50g dextrose/ 60g protien ( post wo)

4- 350g potatoes 100g chicken 75g cheese

5- 5 eggs, 4 slices of bread

6- 5 eggs 50g cheese

7- 200g chicken 25g olive oil

was thinking

1- 120g oats, 40g protien, 500ml milk. 20g olive oil

2-100g rice, 200g chiken, 25g olive oil

3- 50g dextrose/ 60g protien ( post wo)

4- 500g potatoes 200g chicken 75g cheese

5- 5 eggs, 4 slices of bread

6- 5 eggs 50g cheese

7- 200g chicken 25g olive oil


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

If your adding in more cardio this cycle then you should be able to get away with upping your carbs aswell. Looking at your diet it doesn't look like your eating that much carbs anyway are you?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

comes to around - 330 carbs/ 400protien / 225g fats

so its kept the marcos in the same % as it was previously but still upped carbs on a training day tprotien ups to 450g and carbs to 380g.

i gained on that macro \% last time and got leaner so hopefully i will again. around 5000kcals.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I dont get why you want to up carbs to gain more. Gain more what?? Fat??


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> I dont get why you want to up carbs to gain more. Gain more what?? Fat??


because im not gaining ANYTHING. obv not eating enough! and my bf% has went down so even when i was gaining


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> I dont get why you want to up carbs to gain more. Gain more what?? Fat??


Lol, it's no good being small and skinny all your life 

I would some flavour to your meals.

But in terms of gains add another shake PRE workout same as your post workout one. That will be most beneficial.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Lol, it's no good being small and skinny all your life
> 
> I would some flavour to your meals.
> 
> But in terms of gains add another shake PRE workout same as your post workout one. That will be most beneficial.


cheers mate ill take that into account


----------



## Silverchair (Jul 28, 2010)

mate i'd say your fats are pretty high... chill out with them. if you've plateaued jst up the protein and carbs.

its an easy equation, if you want to put on weight make sure your eating more calories than your burning off. i'd agree with you upping your protein to 450 and maybe put carbs up to 400. but take the fats down dude. you don't need that many!!!!

just my opinion.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

id also swap out some chicken for red meat


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Silverchair said:


> mate i'd say your fats are pretty high... chill out with them. if you've plateaued jst up the protein and carbs.
> 
> its an easy equation, if you want to put on weight make sure your eating more calories than your burning off. i'd agree with you upping your protein to 450 and maybe put carbs up to 400. but take the fats down dude. you don't need that many!!!!
> 
> just my opinion.


yeah mate, my fats have always been high even last cycle. i gained 20lbs , havent weighed since end of cycle nbut confident i have kept 12-15 of them. my bf% droped so o was thinking of just keeping the macro% the same as this gave me large increase in mass and dropped bf%. some of the guys on here were saying dont change a thing, obv once i platued i had to do something so upped all them slightly.



smaj210 said:


> id also swap out some chicken for red meat


yeah sorry i dont state it on there but i will sometimes swap the chicken for meat, fish etc etc.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

I think you can add a extra protein meal in your diet, try eating every 2-2:30 hour and I'm confident you will find a place to add a extra meal. If sleep time is a problem then just between 2 meals have a little sleep. :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ironman1985bcn said:


> I think you can add a extra protein meal in your diet, try eating every 2-2:30 hour and I'm confident you will find a place to add a extra meal.* If sleep time is a problem then just between 2 meals have a little sleep*. :thumb:


i do this anyway lol, food makes me tired so i like to have a nap after my post post workout meal haha.

do you think i need more protien? im on 400g days off and 450g training days.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

It's not a matter of numbers here mate, it's a matter if you are growing or not. If you ain't is because something is missing, right? :thumb:

well keep your same diet a couple more weeks, and see if you improve. If not, add a extra protein meal, pretty sure that will help.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> my diet is
> 
> 1- 100g oats, 35g protien, 300ml milk. 15g olive oil
> 
> ...


As a little change, bread I'm not to keen with, baked beans is virtually fat free lots of fibre, protein and carbs. And just before bed go for 0%fat cheese (or cottage cheese) and perhaps a few nuts.

That is my best advise.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ironman1985bcn said:


> As a little change, bread I'm not to keen with, baked beans is virtually fat free lots of fibre, protein and carbs. And just before bed go for 0%fat cheese (or cottage cheese) and perhaps a few nuts.
> 
> That is my best advise.


cheers mate good advice, i have upped around 300kcals since last diet plan so should start gaining again then as i platue will add in another may even make 1 shake and sip all day rather than a set time.

plus cycle starts on monday so hopeing the high kcals will bne put to good use


----------

